# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Xάιδεμα ράμφους?

## revan6892

Ακούστε τι κανει ο Πίπης: κυρίως, όταν λέει μια λεξούλα επιτυχημένα πχ  "φτού σου" , (απ το φτου σου να μη σε ματιάσω, η μάνα μου του το λεγε αυτο χαχαχαχ "fullyhappy" ) , "που είσαι αγάπη" (αυτ του τό λεγε η κυρία που τον είχε πριν  "fullyhappy" ), βγάζει το ράμφος του ανάμεσα στα καγκελα του κλουβιού και αρχικά λέει επίμονα "ελα ελα" (αυτό το έχει ταυτίσει μάλλον σαν το κάλεσμά μας προς εκείνον??) και περιμένει να του χαιδέψω το ραμφάκι! Αυτο αφήνει μόνο εμένα να το κάνω και την κυρία που το είχε πριν απο μας που είναι μόνη της στο σπίτι που μένει. ¨οταν κάποιος άλλος απο την οικογένεια επιχειρήσει να πλησιάσει το ράμφος το ίγοτερο τραβιέται. Μια φορα μάλιστα πήρε μάλλον  επιθετική στάση! Όμως σήμερα άφησε και τη μητέρα μου αλλα λιγότερο απ ότι εμένα. Το ερώτημα είναι αν είναι καλό αυτο το είδος χαϊδέματος η αν δεν πρέπει να το κάνω΄. Γιατι κάπου είδα (δν θυμάμαι σε ποιο site, κ το πιθανότερο είναι να μην κατάλαβα κατι καλα), οτι επειδή το ράμφος στους παπαγάλους είναι γενικού τύπου αισθητήριο όργανο, σηνηθίζει την οσμή του χεριού κ μαθαίνει στο να δαγκώνει? Μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό αλλα θα χαρώ πολύ να ακούσω απόψεις!  ::   Να σημειώσω ότι πολλές φορες φωνάζει "ελα έλα" κ μετα τραβιέται στο κλουβί χωρίς να δείχνει οτι θέλει χαϊδεμα. Μπορει κ να το χει συνδυάσει με τα φυστίκια κ λαχανικα που του δίνουμε , υποθέτω  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Μωρέ, τί γλυκούλης που είναι!
Νομίζω οτι δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να τον χαϊδεύετε στο ράμφος εφόσον θέλει. Αν συνδυάζει τη μυρωδιά του χεριού με κάτι σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι με το χάδι, όχι με το δάγκωμα.
Αυτό ίσως να ισχύσει αν πάτε να τον χαϊδέψετε αφού έχετε πιάσει το φαγητό του χωρίς να έχετε πλύνει τα χέρια σας. Τότε, δεδομένου οτι δεν βλέπουν πολύ μπροστά απο το ράμφος τους, ίσως να μπερδευτούν και να δαγκώσουν. Μόνο έτσι μου φαίνεται λογικός ο συνειρμός μεταξύ μυρωδιάς χεριού και δεγκώματος.

----------

